
The More Choices You Have, the Less Happy You Are - FuNe
https://curiosity.com/topics/the-more-choices-you-have-the-less-happy-you-are-curiosity/
======
senior_james
It's funny. I said this same thing in a different thread about the US having
lower happiness levels and was down votes.

